# Nowy użytkownik pyta o gnome 2 bez gnome 3

## aleextra

Szanowni użytkownicy gentoo. Pytam w pewnej desperacji. Gentoo jest dla mnie tak obce jak windows 7  :Smile:  Kiedyś w dawnych czasach bawiłem się w kompilację jądra, ale porzuciłem to na rzecz dystrybucji Arch. Odkąd jest tam tylko gnome3 wróciłem do (prawie) moich korzeni - debiana. Niestety nie podoba mi się jego wydajność i stabilność w środowisku graficznym, także zacząłem się rozglądać za czymś innym, lecz prawie wszystkie dystrybucje są już na gnome3, bez możliwości wyboru gnome 2. Ostatnią nadzieją zostało mi gentoo. W zeszłym tygodniu skompilowałem gnome 2, próbowałem compiza, ale wyskoczyły mi błędy, więc usatysfakcjonowany pierwszym sukcesem - format  :Smile:  Na 4 rdzeniowcu to nie problem a właśnie mam okres krótszego siedzenia przy komputerze.

Teraz samo sedno sprawy

Jak wybrać do instalacji gnome 2, nie gnome 3?

Przy instalacji pierdułek typu fusion-icon wymagane jest dodanie flagi gtk3, kompilacja ciągnie sporo pakietów z gnome3. W jaki sposób mogę wybrać sobie wersję aplikacji którą chciałbym zainstalować? Nigdzie nie potrafię znaleźć zrozumiałej informacji. Szukam w internecie, lecz nikt nie porusza takiego problemu jaki ja mam a testowanie emerge z dziesięcioma literkami przekazanymi jako parametry bez informacji co to jest, co one robią i czemu nigdy mi nie działają już mnie nie bawi.

Dzięki za pomoc, wsparcie i informacje.

----------

## zlomek

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-903280.html

----------

## Jacekalex

Ja w chwili obecnej mam Gnome 2.32 przed nosem, i chodzi.

Poza tym, zawsze możesz zrobić snapshot portage do lokalnego overlaya, i używać danych ebuildów długo, po ich usunięciu z drzewa portage.

Poza tym Gnome3 nie jest jakimś horrorem, problem jest w tym, że jest na razie niezybt gotowe, do normalnego użytku.

Gnome 3.2 lub może 3.4 powinno działać normalnie.

Na wszelki wypadek zainteresuj się Xfce.

----------

## aleextra

Dzięki za informacje. Zamaskuję sobie pakiety. W jakiś magiczny sposób udało mi się pominąć kompilację gnoma3 (chyba), po kompilacji wykonany był poweroff, a teraz zabieram się za pracę, także nie mogę tego sprawdzić, czy na pewno.

Xfce próbowałem. Naprawdę wolałbym gnoma, jeśli nie wyjdzie to spróbuję wykonać jakąś magię na openbox, z którym miałem dłuugie spotkania jakieś 7 lat temu.

porannie pozdrawiam  :Smile: 

----------

## Jacekalex

Xfce można skonfigurować, żeby oferowało funkcjonalność Gnome, jest nawet wtyczka, która pozwala na używanie apletów Gnome w panelach Xfce.

Poza tym  Xfce można bez problemu łączyć z programami Gnome, oba środowiska dzialają na bazie biblioteki  Gtk.

Nawet przy konfiguracji musialem wybrać, czy chcę używać Nautilusa czy Thunara jako przegladarki plików  :Wink: 

Kiedy w Gentoo zacznie się usuwanie Gnomme-2 z rośliny, to już prawdopodobnie będzie Xfce-5, w którym spodziewam się wszystkich zalet Gnome-2.

Nie zdziwiłbym się też, gdyby Gnome-2 (zamiast zniknąć) tradiło do overlaya, tak, jak miało to miejsce z KDE-4 i i przeniesieniem KDE-3.5 do overlaya kde-sunset.

Pozdrawiam

 :Wink: 

----------

